# Boat Windshield



## berryhunter (Jul 18, 2010)

I have a 1999 Crestliner 1750 sportfish boat in which I have broken the right side windshield. The dealer says they are no longer available. Does anyone have any great ideas on where I might get one? Also, does any one have a later model 1750 sportfish that I might be able to measure the windshield in to see if a later model year window can be retrofitted?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Can you just have a glass company cut you a new piece of glass?
Is the glass flat?
I had to do this with my travel trailer.


----------



## berryhunter (Jul 18, 2010)

Unfortunately, no. The windshield is a wrap around curved piece.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a friend that has the same problem. He said that he will have to have a new frame made for his boat windshield.
It will coat a lot but it is the only answer that he has.
I hope that you can find a used windshield.


----------

